# AGA 2007 - Anyone entering?



## George Farmer (21 Sep 2007)

Are any of you entering this year's AGA contest?

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi

Closing date is 30th September 2007, so not long now...

I'm entering.  I know I'm not going to be very competetive, but the judges comments will be interesting.

It would be great to see some more UK entries this year.


----------



## Tom (21 Sep 2007)

I'm thinking about it, but it all depends on whether the IT lot can 
sort out our college computers in time. There's been a big mess up with the networks, and printers still don't work so I might not be able to print off and scan the release form you need. Just hope they can sort it in time. 

Good luck with your entry!

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (21 Sep 2007)

Tom, I can enter for you if you like.  PM me.


----------



## zig (21 Sep 2007)

I have 2 tanks I may enter although Im still not quite sure, its going to be last minute anyway on one of them its not quite finished yet, not quite there yet on that one and the other is finished, although not quite sure on that one either.

So I may enter although I may not   so hows that for an answer

But if I do I will probably enter 2 entries for the heck of it.

Forgot about that release thing, I don't have a printer so will need to get that organised in the meantime.


----------



## zig (21 Sep 2007)

It was reassuring a couple of weeks ago when the AGA organiser Balin shaw posted on APC regards the "stiff competition " based on the entries recieved so far   :?

I wonder who the judges are?


----------



## George Farmer (21 Sep 2007)

Peter, you need to enter your two entries from the PFK contest, if nothing else...


----------



## zig (21 Sep 2007)

I dont know George I hadn't really considered that iwagumi layout, I wasn't quite sure what the protocol was as regards entering competitions like that with an entry that had already been entered into this years ADA competition, is there a protocol? I was not quite sure on that one, or would they expect new layouts?

I have a new iwagumi layout and this one I was not quite sure about either, it has potiential, I think anyway, but it needs to be finished right, nearly there, but not quite, an extra week will probably make a difference to it hence the late entry, but not totally sure about it tbh.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Sep 2007)

There's no problems entering ADA entries into the AGA.

When entering the AGA early on there was an option to automatically enter the ADA, so there will be lots of double entries.  ooh er...


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Sep 2007)

My Iwagumi is almost ready now, so I might see how it scrubs up this week.

My Riccia scape isn`t ready, unfortunately. I have got the Micranthemum umbrosum sorted out, but I wanted to push the Riccia growth as far as I could to see what happens. 

This has meant that a lot of the Riccia is now brown lower down. It can be easily repaired with trimming and new Riccia, but I doubt whether the newly netted Riccia will be ready by the end of the week.

My 26l is still painfully slow, but should be ready for next year`s.

Dave.


----------



## zig (22 Sep 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> There's no problems entering ADA entries into the AGA.
> 
> When entering the AGA early on there was an option to automatically enter the ADA, so there will be lots of double entries.  ooh er...



Yes there still is an option as far as I know, but those entries would have been entered from last years AGA entries, anyway not quite sure but if thats the case I may enter it, but couldn't knowing the result from this years ADA be sort of prejudical in the outcome of any tank entered into AGA. I would have thought so anyway.

Ah yeah, better enter though, I will be peed off come november if I don't, you as well Dave, should try and do one entry anyway.

So thats 4 people entering from this forum anyway (so far) not a bad start


----------



## peter (25 Sep 2007)

hi george 
having been to the aga conventions for the the last three years  and been at the   award dinner you may regret  entering but to be fair you can learn  a lot from the  judges comments and  apply to your next entry

peter


----------



## George Farmer (27 Sep 2007)

peter said:
			
		

> hi george
> having been to the aga conventions for the the last three years  and been at the   award dinner you may regret  entering but to be fair you can learn  a lot from the  judges comments and  apply to your next entry
> 
> peter



I don't think I'll ever regret entering anything.  Why would I? 

Unless the judge's critiques are entirely non-constructive, any comments are there to learn from.  Even if one doesn't entirely agree, perspective from others is helpful...


----------



## Tom (27 Sep 2007)

Ive now entered my tank.   

It's definitely good to get  variety of views on setups, as it does help towards your designs. Even if a tank doesn't do very well but you get helpful judge's comments it's got to be worth it hasn't it?

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (27 Sep 2007)

Great news, Tom.  You should do well...

I agree with what you say too.   If anyone regrets entering I would question their motivation behind submitting an aquascape.  To purely win a prize!?  Not me, that's for sure. 

Good job, really!

I came 775 in the ADA contest.  Do I regret entering?  Hell no!


----------

